# Coleman Powermate 5000 Maxa ER Plus



## liquidsystems (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there,

Ordinarily, I have to say I don't have much to do with generators, which is why I'm looking for a little help here. We're a pump repair shop, and one of our bigger customers has asked us to look into one of their generators (as a work favor). I have my contacts lined up for the things we usually do, but I'm not well set up for generators...

My question is quite simple: which EXACT engine model (I know it's a Tecumseh 10 HP) drives the Coleman Powermate 5000 Maxa ER Plus, model PM0525312.03? The tags have worn off the engine we're supposed to be fixing or replacing, and the owner doesn't have any information on it. The generator manuals I can find don't specify exactly which one it is...and without any kind of tags or casting numbers, I'm afraid I'm a bit lost.

Replacing the generator with something that isn't obsolete is not what the owner wants to do, so suggestions to do so aren't of any use.

Any help at all would be much appreciated.


----------

